# Phragmipedium Ecuagenera Dream



## Djthomp28 (Aug 24, 2021)

I almost missed this one blooming outside. Thank goodness it is a successive bloomer.


----------



## tomkalina (Aug 24, 2021)

Very nice. Love the subtle color and the outdoor growing area. Will all those plants fit back in your house?


----------



## monocotman (Aug 24, 2021)

Very nice. Looks to be a robust grower. Will the colour deepen when it flowers in the winter?
Davis


----------



## Djthomp28 (Aug 24, 2021)

tomkalina said:


> Very nice. Love the subtle color and the outdoor growing area. Will all those plants fit back in your house?


 That is always the question. Technically they all came out of the house. However it will be tight getting them back in, and what you can see if less than half.  

Every late summer/fall I need to rehome a bunch of orchids to make room the summer growth spurts.


----------



## Djthomp28 (Aug 24, 2021)

monocotman said:


> Very nice. Looks to be a robust grower. Will the colour deepen when it flowers in the winter?
> Davis


Thanks. I don't think I have seen this one bloom during the cooler months. It is very possible it would deepen in color.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Aug 24, 2021)

Who’s the vendor?


----------



## littlefrog (Aug 24, 2021)

Djthomp28 said:


> That is always the question. Technically they all came out of the house. However it will be tight getting them back in, and what is can see if less than half.
> 
> Every late summer/fall I need to rehome a bunch of orchids to make room the summer growth spurts.


You just need a bigger house...


----------



## abax (Aug 24, 2021)

I think the flower is perfect! If you ever consider dividing, I'm your customer.


----------



## Djthomp28 (Aug 25, 2021)

Linus_Cello said:


> Who’s the vendor?


This one is from Ecugenera. 



littlefrog said:


> You just need a bigger house...


And to hire help. So really just a few small fixes. 




abax said:


> I think the flower is perfect! If you ever consider dividing, I'm your customer.


I will keep you in mind  I am looking forward to the day when this one is big and robust enough to be divided.


----------



## Tara (Aug 25, 2021)

I ordered a couple of these two weeks ago, (with some other stuff of course) so it great to see a goodly grown one


----------



## NYEric (Aug 25, 2021)

Yay sclimii hybrids! 
Nice, thanks for sharing.


----------



## NEslipper (Aug 27, 2021)

Beautifully grown plant, and it looks like a huge flower, congrats!


----------



## eaborne (Sep 2, 2021)

Nice!


----------



## Cearbhael (Sep 7, 2021)

Djthomp28 said:


> This one is from Ecugenera.
> 
> 
> Oh that excites me since I purchased Ecuagenera Dream from Ecuagenera just last March! I am hoping my first bloom is as beautiful as yours!


----------



## abax (Sep 8, 2021)

Cearbhael, is that a beautiful Siamese face I see????


----------



## Greenpaph (Sep 9, 2021)

WOW!  Spectacular!


----------



## Cearbhael (Sep 10, 2021)

abax said:


> Cearbhael, is that a beautiful Siamese face I see????


Yes, that is my “shadow” since she was 7 weeks of age. I named her Pye and love her absolutely! She is a lilac point. Her mother was a blue point. She was 1 of 3 kittens that didn’t look blue like their mother. Took some researching to discover that both parents had to be blue with chocolate genes. She had to get both genes from both parents to end up lilac! I LOVE her colour!!


----------



## abax (Sep 10, 2021)

Pye is a gorgeous creature. Is she a talker? Siamese cats usually have a lot to say!


----------



## Cearbhael (Sep 13, 2021)

Yes, she meows only if she is really looking for me or is agitated. Her personal language just between us is huge. Chirps,trills, the whispered meow. She rubs noses with me (absolutely necessary before falling asleep at night) Yes, she sleeps in my arms. During the day she owns the lap. The computer frustrates her because it takes my attention away from her! She definitely the Queen.


----------



## Cearbhael (Sep 13, 2021)

Here is a photo is said kitty


----------



## Cearbhael (Sep 13, 2021)

And here is my Ecuagenera Dream! Potted in Deluxe Phragmipedium medium from rePotme.com, special slotted pots that allow air movement and a specially designed bottom that prevents roots getting soggy by being under water, yet allows wicking to keep the media moist. I mix 1/4 tap water (high in calcium) with 3/4 pure distilled water. I have had this plant and 7 other Phrags I imported from Ecuagenera in Ecuador. South Exposure, very necessary in MN. We spend 3/4 of the year with weak sunlight which is why it gets SO cold!


----------



## Just1more (Sep 14, 2021)

Cearbhael said:


> Here is a photo is said kitty


Pyle looks identical to our Jazzie, no longer part of our family, but not to be forgotten!


----------



## abax (Sep 15, 2021)

I already love Pye! Too bad that the second photo didn't capture the allure of a lilac
point Siamese. Really nice looking E. Dream and I'm looking forward to the flowers.
As an aside, I have a dear friend who has two Siamese named Ping and Pong and
both are non-stop talkers with a goofy sense of humor.


----------



## Cearbhael (Sep 16, 2021)

abax said:


> I already love Pye! Too bad that the second photo didn't capture the allure of a lilac
> point Siamese. Really nice looking E. Dream and I'm looking forward to the flowers.
> As an aside, I have a dear friend who has two Siamese named Ping and Pong and
> both are non-stop talkers with a goofy sense of humor.


Well, we can’t leave you unsatisfied there! The lighting was wonky in that spot! Here are a couple more pictures that are in better daylight lighting! The first is a collage and the second I love due to it showing the incredible colour of her eyes. They are a very dark denim colour with a bright blue ring followed by a navy blue ring! I get absolutely lost in those beautiful eyes.


----------



## abax (Sep 16, 2021)

Soooo serious and hypnotic, but I know how hilarious Siamese cats can be. Beautiful
critter.


----------



## Duck Slipper (Sep 23, 2021)

Excellent Phragmipedium.
Such a beautiful cat. I like the Siamese are so vocal.


----------



## Cearbhael (Sep 23, 2021)

Yes, I love them too! She is very special


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Sep 24, 2021)

Pretty in Pink!


----------



## cpmaniac (Sep 29, 2021)

Lovely flower and so well grown -- kudos!


----------

